# iFixit Kindle Fire Teardown



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just in case you want to know what's inside:

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Amazon-Kindle-Fire-Teardown/7099/1

It looks like the wi-fi chip also has FM and Bluetooth but I doubt there are any antennas for either.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG!  Blasphemy!  LOL  I'm glad others have spare money so I can see the guts without wasting my own dough...


----------

